# Using a Macbook Pro to control a Win7 Desktop on the same LAN



## tom-in-hk (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to Mac & OSX and are having some noob issues hopefully that can be solved easily. Here's my situation:
I have a wireless router connected to a internet modem.
The router succesfully connects to:
A Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Desktop PC (via ethernet cable)
A Windows XP laptop via wifi
A new MacBook Pro Snow Leopard via Wifi

All work fine to connect to the internet.
My Windows XP laptop and Windows 7 Desktop can see each other and share files

What I would like to do is use my MBPro to control the Windows 7 desktop in the other room, like some type of virtual terminal.

I have been playing around with the Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection Client for Mac ver.2 but connot seem to find my home network.

As all computers are on the same network, I imagine this is just something I have missed, and is quite simple to do, but even using the Network Assistant to set this up has me confused (I am no netowrk expert as you can probably tell).

If someone can point me to the appropriate procedure to acomplish this, I would appreciate it. 

I dont need to do this outside of my Home/LAN so hopefully I don't need to use VNC and open ports on the router etc.

Any help appreciated,
thanks,
Tom


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

With the Microsoft RDCC you should only need to type in the IP address of the Windows PC you are trying to connect to. But you also need to set up the Windows PC to allow remote desktop control. How to do that, IDK with Windows 7 Home.


----------



## tom-in-hk (Jun 26, 2010)

for the ip address, i just use ipconfig on Win7 right? if so that's correct. Regarding Win7 enabling remote access, some forums refer to options my installation of Win7 Home Premium doesn't have. 

I'll check with Microsoft support for any answer...


----------

